# Just ran across this picture, thought you guys might like it



## roaddog (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.groundproject.com/uploads/AlaskanClydesdale.jpg


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 14, 2008)

funniest looking horse I've ever seen...But then it's been awhile since I've been in Maine


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 14, 2008)

that photoshopped picture has been around a long time


----------



## ray benson (Jan 14, 2008)

Picture has been posted before.It's a made up picture. Look at the 2 log piles bottom left and right - They are the same, just reversed.


----------



## smokechaser (Jan 15, 2008)

I remember this photo too. I thought there was a story that went along with it that described the Brothers who trained the moose to pull the harness. As I recall it was on the up and up.
But I have been known to be wrong before.


----------



## wildbio (Jan 15, 2008)

*tall tale*

disproved:
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_work_moose_in_harness.htm


----------



## PB (Jan 15, 2008)

You would die putting a harness on a bull moose. No question about it.


----------



## sawyerDave (Jan 15, 2008)

*Its a Fake...*

Along with the other faults noted above, look around in the picture, no squirrel anywhere!


----------



## roaddog (Jan 15, 2008)

sawyerDave said:


> Along with the other faults noted above, look around in the picture, no squirrel anywhere!



I know it's a fake, i just thought it was a neat photoshop since there was another thread about using horses.

Although it may be somewhat impractical to use moose, it's not entirely impossible. 

http://www.mainememory.net/bin/Detail?ln=9595
http://www.alaskahistorystore.org/p194.html
http://graphics1.snopes.com/photos/animals/graphics/mooseharness.jpg


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jan 15, 2008)

on that same page they had links to vintage pictures of people in quebec using moose.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 16, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> You would die putting a harness on a bull moose. No question about it.



Yup. But if you could tame one it would pull like mad, moose are STRONG.


----------



## LORENZO-24 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to THE GREAT WHITE NORTH.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jan 18, 2008)

although i know atleast here in maine i doubt it would even be legal to tame or own a moose since they are considered wild animals....unless that is if you had some kind of permit or something.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 18, 2008)

*Working moose in Glen Miller ON in about the 20's*

Ok, as fake as that picture is.......

I've heard this from some people I work with..... their father's worked at the same papermill we work at. There was a guy in the little hamlet that the mill is in that had a tame moose. The resturant by the mill has all these old historic pictures of the mill and the village...... and wouldn't you know it they had a picture of this guy with a Moose hooked up to a plow (using horse harness). I believe the pic had the date written on it and I think it was in the 20's.

So I do believe its possible, the pic looked like the real deal, and there are multiple people that have substanciated the storey.......


I think this is something I'd like to see those guys from MythBusters try to disprove...... That would make some great TV.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Bobo*

My grandpa had a pet balck bear for a while but I dont think he trained it to catch boards off the sawmill. Bobo was the bears name. The only place for a moose though is on the dinner plate as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 28, 2008)

That ain't no fake! Its just moose logging. See it all the time around here. Except we use elk here instead of moose. 

Why, when I was just this high, I'll tell yah....


----------



## sawyerDave (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bobo*

And, of course no one wants to see a picture of his bear Bobo!:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------

